# Guns, boots, stethoscopes, self defense, light bars, windshield punches



## mycrofft (Sep 16, 2009)

*Guns, boots, stethoscopes, self defense, light bars, windshield punches FALSE PRETENS*

Just want to see how many "hits" this gets.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 16, 2009)

You forgot bat belts.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 16, 2009)

*I* *B*et *T*his *L*ocks.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 16, 2009)

I keep a turret in my car so people get out of my way.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 16, 2009)

*PSST guys look up. Aren't you working or something?*

Maybe this should have been in "Laughriot", but it wouldn't have worked at all there!
Five days people. Vote early and often.B)


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 16, 2009)

*HAHA I messed up!*

Disregard it seems to have worked!


----------



## firecoins (Sep 16, 2009)

I leased a helicopter so I can airlift patients myself.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 16, 2009)

firecoins said:


> I leased a helicopter so I can airlift patients myself.



Oh yea! Well I BOUGHT one! I just lease my fixed wing aircraft!


----------



## medic417 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I got you all beat.  I have the space craft that the government claims doesn't exist and I can get to patients faster and then just beam them up so I can use all the cool tools I've bought from whackers-r-us.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 16, 2009)

I have my CT scanner in the ambulance.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Sep 16, 2009)

Making plans to do a pre hospital major organ transplant.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 16, 2009)

rescuepoppy said:


> Making plans to do a pre hospital major organ transplant.



from living patients who call too much?


----------



## rescuepoppy (Sep 16, 2009)

firecoins said:


> from living patients who call too much?



 I did not think of that but great idea.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 16, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Well I got you all beat.  I have the space craft that the government claims doesn't exist and I can get to patients faster and then just beam them up so I can use all the cool tools I've bought from whackers-r-us.



I am starting the first luner ambulance service!

---------------

Hey Coins & Poppy, can I go in on that live organ doner deal with you?


----------



## firecoins (Sep 16, 2009)

I already thought UFOs were ambulances from outer space.  They have probes that do thing out of our Earthly scope of practise.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 16, 2009)

firecoins said:


> I already thought UFOs were ambulances from outer space.  They have probes that do thing out of our Earthly scope of practise.



DANG IT!!  Someone beat me to it!!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 16, 2009)

i got a chuckle from the post


----------



## DV_EMT (Sep 16, 2009)

I got a Turret mounted to my ambulance... its also rollin on DUB's with 40" spinners and neon underglow... did I mention the 2 12" subs it got in back

I call it... Drive-By Ambulance Bros.... lol


----------



## EMSLaw (Sep 16, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> I got a Turret mounted to my ambulance... its also rollin on DUB's with 40" spinners and neon underglow... did I mention the 2 12" subs it got in back
> 
> I call it... Drive-By Ambulance Bros.... lol



I went with the monster truck tires myself.  Makes riding Code 3 a lot easier.  But the county wasn't too pleased with the crushed line of school buses.


----------



## dmc2007 (Sep 17, 2009)

I've put a green light bar on my Honda so that I can save .345 seconds en route to the station.  I will be putting videos up on Youtube of my POV responses soon.

I also have a portable MRI in my trunk as well as a full surgical suite.


----------



## Scout (Sep 17, 2009)

I got this


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 17, 2009)

Scout said:


> I got this


\


That's kind of rude. You should put a note that once it opens, you can't make it stop playing or close it. Not appropriate for those of us at work.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 17, 2009)

Barney_Fife said:


> \
> 
> 
> That's kind of rude. You should put a note that once it opens, you can't make it stop playing or close it. Not appropriate for those of us at work.



i agree. was annoyed how it keeps dancing around the screen, and can not close it


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 17, 2009)

actually i guess it would be pretty funny if it happened to the guy NEXT to you at work


----------



## Scout (Sep 17, 2009)

Damm,, would't that kind of defeat the purpose of it?

Besides if you are looking at a thread call "Guns, boots, stethoscopes, self defense, light bars, windshield punches" in work, you are either doing nothing in which case you will have no tab of importance open. On the other hand you should be working and should not be looking at this section(allowing for educational use of the forum).


Also Most of the new browsers have the ability to selectively restore your session, so if you have something open you can get it back. This feature actually came about due to this "prank" details here


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 17, 2009)

Scout said:


> Damm,, would't that kind of defeat the purpose of it?
> 
> Besides if you are looking at a thread call "Guns, boots, stethoscopes, self defense, light bars, windshield punches" in work, you are either doing nothing in which case you will have no tab of importance open. On the other hand you should be working and should not be looking at this section(allowing for educational use of the forum).
> 
> ...



haha im afraid to click your link. not to get off topic, but how do i send this link to a buudy on facebook?


----------



## dragonjbynight (Sep 18, 2009)

rescuepoppy said:


> I did not think of that but great idea.



frequent fliers.....they'd probably stop calling if you removed their kidney..


----------



## Scout (Sep 18, 2009)

Right click and copy link location.

http://smouch.net/lol/

Its called rick rolling


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 18, 2009)

Scout said:


> Right click and copy link location.
> 
> http://smouch.net/lol/
> 
> Its called rick rolling



thanks. i figure it out, i was just unclear how you "hid" the url behind "this"


----------



## VFFforpeople (Sep 21, 2009)

Lol..non of this make sense!


----------



## firecoins (Sep 21, 2009)

I graduated high school in 1996 but got my degree in 2013.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Sep 21, 2009)

I've got you all beat... I found Criss Angel.

Then I beat him up and took his magic.

Now I just look at my patients and they're healed.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 21, 2009)

I have seen David Blaine unable to find my card


----------

